# Light Problems



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

I just recently bought a set of nilight 72 LED emergency flashers for my ATV and i got it all set up today but when connecting it to the ATV battery, the control box with the switch and the function buttons short circuited and started to smoke a little. When I was testing the lights before I put in on the ATV battery I had it on a portable 12V 18Amp jump starter and it worked perfectly and when I put the lights back of the jump started it worked fine again. I looked up the light specifications and it said that the max milliamps was 200 so .2 amps. Is the light system drawing too many amps from the battery and what should I do? Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you 100% positive that you hooked the leds up to the proper posts of the atv? Red...positive. black.....negative.


----------

